# When is the best time to take amino acids and how much?



## the hammmer (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

I have aminos in my Protein so I take it PWO. Not exactly sure what the most efficient way to take a separate amino supplement is.


----------



## nni (Jan 17, 2007)

depends are we talking eaa or bcaa? eaa pre workout, bcaa during and post.


----------



## j-man2 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you get a decent training multivitamin, like an animal pak, or other pre packed training vitamin, you usually have those amino acids included, those vitamins are to be ingested 30 minutes after the meal preceding workout, then nearly all protein these days includes branch chain aminos, and we all tend to ingest protein after gym time


----------



## nni (Jan 17, 2007)

a vitamin will not supply enough amino's, and free form aminos are very different from whey.


----------



## Athletic Edge N (Jan 19, 2007)

the hammmer said:


> thanks



Pre and post will be your two best times to maximize amino acid utilization.

My amino timing looks like this:

Pre-Workout- 45-1 hours pre workout take in 10-15 grams of protein with 10 grams of carbs dextrose/malto(carbs are optional and there is no set in stone amount)

Post workout-30-40 grams of protein with 15-30 grams of dextrose or maltodextrin. Again carbs are optional and the amounts are not set in stone. The research is clear that carbs increase the anabolic effects of amino acids, just be careful not to go overboard with them.


----------



## molnii01 (Jan 24, 2007)

I take 5 grams pre and 10 grams post workout...


----------



## kayne (Jul 14, 2010)

*helow,*

how many amino acid will take daily???


----------

